
Show HN: CheckAnyVIN – Free Automotive Recall Database - azdev
http://www.checkanyvin.com?ref=hn
======
dmarlow
I like the idea and fact that you can get info without being asked for CC on
every page, but why the name/email requirement for getting a full report?

